# Officer Down: Seneca Darden - [Norfolk, Virginia]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Va. officer shot and killed by fellow officer*

*Officer Down: Seneca Darden* - [Norfolk, Virginia]

*







Biographical Info*

*Age:* 25

*Additional Info:* Officer Seneca Darden had served with the Norfolk Police Department for 4 years.

*Cause of Death:* Darden died as a result of accidental gunfire.

*Date of Incident:* May 21, 2006

WTKR.com

NORFOLK, Va. - Neighbors in the Young Terrace apartments said Sunday night was chaotic. There were two shootings, two victims, all if it happening within about 20 minutes.

The chaotic and tragic night ended with the death of a Norfolk police officer in the courtyard of the Young Terrace apartments.

One woman toldYour NewsChannel 3 she saw it all happen. Ebony Harvey said her brother was outside, trying to figure out what happened in the first shooting


----------

